# Transfer is larger then my press, can I hit it twice



## Vybe420 (May 12, 2016)

Assuming I split the difference trying not to double press a area...
Anyone done this? Does it cure well?

Figured I'd ask before I ordered something I can't use


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It's fine I've done it. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

